# Work Permit Holder Laid-Off - Qualify For Employment Insurance?



## 11thProvExpat (Jul 30, 2008)

My husband and I are in Canada on work permits. He was just laid off from his job. Since his permit ties him to a particular employer, does he qualify for Employment Insurance? We have been paying EI premiums and taxes for 2 years.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

11thProvExpat said:


> My husband and I are in Canada on work permits. He was just laid off from his job. Since his permit ties him to a particular employer, does he qualify for Employment Insurance? We have been paying EI premiums and taxes for 2 years.


If he has been paying the premiums, is here legally and on a TWP, then I can see no reason why he shouldn't/cannot claim benefits. If he has the appropriate documentation from the employer then he should make application.


----------



## Praz (Jan 12, 2010)

Just a question, I am kind going to go to the same shoe here. I will soon get a lay off, while I am in work permit. I have been paying the EI for the last 23 months. So are you getting the EI? Thank you


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

I was working in Ontario for just over a year on a work permit and was laid off. If you have paid enough EI contributions you will qualify. Just go through the application process.

My WP only qualified me to work for the employer who shut down and initially the EI were going to disallow my claim as they thought I was "technically" not available for work. However their own website has examples of similar cases where this view was not upheld. I pointed this out to them and my claim was accepted.

I had to get a new job offer, then a positive job offer review from service Canada, then apply for a new work permit. It took nearly 4 months from getting the initial offer from the employer to starting work though.


----------

